# Efficiecy lock off room Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara / Park Hyatt Aviara



## Kenrabs (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi staying in the lock off at the Four Seasons Aviara. Can anyone tell me if the lock off have a dvd player with the tv and if the bed is a King or Queen. II said it was a Queen but when I called the resort they said it was King but she might not have know what was in the Residence club section. Any tips about the area and resort in addition will be appreciated.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 28, 2010)

It's a king bed. I believe all bedrooms have dvd players but you can call the Residence Club directly (see 1st link for contact #)

FS Aviara studio information - http://www.fourseasons.com/northsan..._suites/superior_guest_room_with_kitchenette/
List of services and amenities included -  http://www.fourseasons.com/northsandiego/value/
Attractions - http://www.fourseasons.com/northsandiego/attractions/
Photos - http://www.triwest-timeshare.com/resort/featured/92009FO/1 (see links at top of page for more photos)


----------



## Kenrabs (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you know how large the bathtubs are in the efficeincy? Are they Jacuzzi tubs?


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 29, 2010)

Kenrabs said:


> Do you know how large the bathtubs are in the efficeincy? Are they Jacuzzi tubs?




no Jacuzzi tubs, just a regular tub & shower combo (see photo)

See this video of the two bedroom lock-off that I found on youtube.com. It's actually a very good video. This person covers the full two bedroom lockoff unit in detail - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n67xxIPzzps (NOTE: At approx 2:37 minutes into the video, you will see the studio portion)


----------



## Kenrabs (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the help it was perfect and I called and it does have dvd player.


----------

